# 67 gto new tail light seals install or use silicon ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, I am getting some minor rust repaired around the taillight areas, I bought new rubber seals from PY, the supersoft brand, they feel fine but when i fit around the lens they dont sit 100% but are reasonable, but when i try to install the housing to the taillight panel it just dont sit like it should , the rubbers are not sitting snug around the tail light panel openings, the rubbers are kind of bunched up a bit here and there and I can see future problems with leaks, whats the best method to install these rubber seals?....should they be siliconed to the lens first before installing the housing to taillight panel ?....or I read how someone left the seals out and just used silicon is this common solution?....though my car is show standard i'm not sure how good silicon would look, has anyone had and experience with fitting new rubbers or not....thanks


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you tightened the nuts down on the studs? They are supposed to "squish" into place and expand out while tightening. Silicon is ok, but usually leaves a mess and can be very noticeable, especially if you show the car.... makes the job look cheaper, if you know what I mean. Just my opinion, only. I wouldn't use it. Seems to me if you are having an issue, you might consider taking one out of another pair, cut it in half with a razor blade and using 1-1/2 seals on each side. I just think one would be enough, on each side, after tightening the nuts up and 1-1/2 would be too thick. Don't over-tighten them though. The taillight housing or lens is usually made out of a cheep 'pot metal' and is very brittle, unless you have the plastic, cheaper reproduction version. Good Luck. Curious to know how it turned out.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have started to glue the rubber seals to the housing first before trying to install to the taillight panel....I glued one rubber today, I got various clamps and short bits of metal about 4 inchs by half inch, I am clamping these metal bits against rubber to squash it flat against the housing while the glue sets....I hope this will make he final install more easy , should work ok I think


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

fiesta62 said:


> I have started to glue the rubber seals to the housing first before trying to install to the taillight panel....I glued one rubber today, I got various clamps and short bits of metal about 4 inchs by half inch, I am clamping these metal bits against rubber to squash it flat against the housing while the glue sets....I hope this will make he final install more easy , should work ok I think


Reach out to MY67GTO on this board. He has a really nice 67 convertible and I know he has mastered making the seals work correctly. I met him this past summer on the Power Tour, and I remember him specifically talking about the seals.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Reach out to MY67GTO on this board. He has a really nice 67 convertible and I know he has mastered making the seals work correctly. I met him this past summer on the Power Tour, and I remember him specifically talking about the seals.
> 
> Bear


ok thanks


----------

